# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  hobo fishing

## snakeman

Has any one ever tried this. It is really fun. I just cast it like a regular rod instead of throwing the bait though.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvRR5MTBBQI

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Never tried that. I would think you could use a stick or anything just to roll the line on. Plastic bottles or jugs with a short line tied onto it, baited and thrown into a cove or place where they don't wash away, take a nap and pull 'em in. That's my kind of fishing.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

i hate rod & reel fishing, too boring

i would set two of more lines with bobbers/floats
come back in a few hours
if i caught something, fine, if not, try again

now on the other hand
if i knew that fish were in a special spot, i'd try spear fishing

----------


## jrock24

I love jig fishing, bait fishing is a little boring. Spear fishing is illegal around here, so I don't know about that.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice video - thanks Snakeman.

----------


## flandersander

gread vid. Do you think you could scale up that trap to work on bigger game such as rabbits and use a rock instead of a log? Like a figure 4 but a different trigger. hmm. really makes ya think.

----------


## snakeman

You could use a tree logfall. 
http://tions.net/CA256EA900408BD5/vwWWW/outdoor~03~082

----------

